# Start playing music on unlock/wake?



## jnatten (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi there! I've done an in-dash install with a Nexus 7 (timur) and I was just wondering:

Is there any way to start playing music as soon as the device is unlocked/wake up?

Not that there is too much trouble to open up spotify and press play everytime i start the car, but would be great so if anyone have a solution, do post!


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

If you have timur's rom you should be getting that automatically, by design. Make sure you have both FI mode and deep sleep enabled.


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have something to add to my previous post and a new question to all you guys here at the in-dash forums, at the same time:

After some deeper, focused testing, I realized I'm only getting, waking music autoplay from running Appolo playback. If I switch to Poweramp, I can never get it while using USB DAC or the tablet speakers, but it seems to work everytime I connect my headphones.

Can someone confirm this isn't an issue, but rather the expected behavior of Poweramp within Timur's rom and, by any chance, would anyone here happen to know of an easy, quick method to overcome this, or am I missing something in the settings?

thanks in advance


----------



## Mugga (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm also running timurs rom with Poweramp and a DAC, and for me sometimes the music resumes automatically and sometimes it does not. I didn't figured out yet, why it's sometimes working and sometimes not.

But I think that this autoplay together with poweramp is only working when you got the music on your nexus and not on a stick.


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mugga said:


> I'm also running timurs rom with Poweramp and a DAC, and for me sometimes the music resumes automatically and sometimes it does not. I didn't figured out yet, why it's sometimes working and sometimes not.
> 
> But I think that this autoplay together with poweramp is only working when you got the music on your nexus and not on a stick.


Well, I'm only using internal memory, for the time being, and poweramp never autoplays, only Apollo does it... Anyone else can check this for me, please?..

It seems USB rom is having issues with poweramp, or at least the tatest version of it,,,


----------

